# [SOLVED] Cant uninstall unwanted mod for age of empires 3



## Bob the builder (May 9, 2012)

So I downloaded and installed "The War of the Triple Alliance" mod from moddb.com. It was a good mod with no problems, but there was only 500 people in the world who could play it. So i unistalled the mod, using the unistall wizard that the mod came with, and tried to play the regular age of empires 3 game. It does not work anymore and it seems that there is a bunch of files left over from the mod that is not letting it work...I need some help!!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Bob the Builder, Welcome to TSF,

It sounds like the Uninstaller wasn't made correctly and left some conflicting files. Can we fix it?

Yes we can !

Basically, your best bet would be to copy your saves so you have a back-up elsewhere and then uninstall the game using 'Revo Uninstaller' (it is linked in my Signature). Reinstall the game and the new, fresh copy should work fine.

Now you are probably wondering why I asked you to use Revo Uninstaller instead of normal Windows Uninstaller. Basically, Revo gets rid of files and registry entries which are sometimes left by Uninstallers when you uninstall a game/program.

Hope this works,
-Redeye


----------



## Bob the builder (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Cant uninstall unwanted mod for age of empires 3*

You were right when you said we can do it. CAUSE IT WORKS!! thanks a ton redeye!! I uninstalled using revo, it now works!


----------

